# Torque specs for connecting rod aba



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Just installed new bearings and rings on my pistons/rods... Trying to find the torque specs for the rod bolts.. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you get new rod bolts? Cause if you had the manual, it would say that those should be replaced as they are a stretch bolt along with the TQ spec.


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

there stretch bolts just like the crank bolt? okay ill replace them but do you know the torque specs? I am going to get ARP


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Phillyninja said:


> there stretch bolts just like the crank bolt? okay ill replace them but do you know the torque specs? I am going to get ARP


 first off, you will need to have your rods re-sized if you use ARP hardware.. 

second, you will need to use the torque spec provided with the ARP hardware, not the spec for stretch bolts.. 

there is ABSOLUTELY NO NEED for ARP bolts unless you plan on spinning your engine over 8000 revs..


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay well I will get the oem ones....... Do any of you know the specs?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Phillyninja said:


> Okay well I will get the oem ones....... Do any of you know the specs?


 should be right in the bentley... 

i THINK its 22 ft lbs, +1/4 turn.. but dont quote me on that..


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Bentley manual page 13-6 Fig. 8 

Connecting rod nut: 
Oil threads and nut contact surface during installation. 
Tighten to 30Nm (22 ft-lb) plus an additional 1/4 turn. (90 deg)


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks guys and I dont have a bentley. the borders closed near me


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

You can find Bentley manuals used and new on Amazon and new at the dealer.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

greyhare said:


> You can find Bentley manuals used and new on Amazon and new at the dealer.


 
You can also find a used Bentley in the For Sale Forum. I think there's a couple that were beng advertised recently.


----------



## cyrfound (Oct 20, 2011)

*Rod bolt stretching?*

Is there that much of a difference between ABA piston rods and the ones from a 1.8 GX. I have a Bentley manual for 85-92 and am doing a rebuild/swap and I dont read anything in the 85-92 manuals engine chapter about rod bolt stretch. It says if you reuse dont interchange. I would love to have both manuals but at the moment I am making due.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

cyrfound said:


> Is there that much of a difference between ABA piston rods and the ones from a 1.8 GX. I have a Bentley manual for 85-92 and am doing a rebuild/swap and I dont read anything in the 85-92 manuals engine chapter about rod bolt stretch. It says if you reuse dont interchange. I would love to have both manuals but at the moment I am making due.


 the older engines DIDNT USE stretch bolts, except for head bolts.. 

rod bolts, non stretch until later in life.. 

thats why they didnt just rip the ENGINE section out of the mk2 book, change a few pics, and drop it in the mk3 bently manual, because LOTS of things are different. there are LOTS AND LOTS of differences between a GX low compression, and an ABA..


----------



## cyrfound (Oct 20, 2011)

I understand there are lots of differences between the engines. I was asking about the piston rod bolts stretching. It was just the first time out of a LOT of reading that that came up. I am in the process of learning these differeneces and just needed to confirm. Thanks


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

OLD engines DO NOT HAVE stretch rod bolts, as i already said. 

the HEAD BOLTS are the only stretch bolts on these old engines, unless it is late enough to be equipped with a 12pt crank bolt..


----------



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

Glegor said:


> OLD engines DO NOT HAVE stretch rod bolts, as i already said.
> 
> the HEAD BOLTS are the only stretch bolts on these old engines, unless it is late enough to be equipped with a 12pt crank bolt..


mine has 12 point crank bolt, and im not replacing the rod bolts lol thats stupid


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Phillyninja said:


> mine has 12 point crank bolt, and im not replacing the rod bolts lol thats stupid


unless they are brand new, i would DEFINITELY replace them..

torque to yield bolts are SINGLE TIME USE. they are like a condom. you use it once, then take it off and throw it away..

re-using TTY bolts is like re-using a condom..


----------

